# 1 year!



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

A year ago today, I walked into the pound, with my friend, not expecting to adopt a dog or puppy, but I happened to glance down into a run with a litter of "GSD mix" puppies. One little female with a "nubby" tail caught my attention. I called my friend back since she'd walked by without noticing the puppies. She quickly took to the little sable, nub tailed puppy too, so we asked to see her. After about 5 minutes playing with her, my friend decided she wanted to adopt her. Over the next 2 weeks, I was a live in nanny for my friend's daughter, and started taking more and more care of the little puppy who'd become named "Chessie". She even started sleeping in bed with me. Well, she nipped my friends daughter one too many times I guess and she decided she "couldn't" keep her and she was gonna take her back to the pound. However, I just couldn't let that happen, so, that's when Dixie joined my family. And even though, we've sadly, lost a member of our family, we gained one, and my love for Dixie continues to grow with each day that passes.

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY DIXIE ROSE!!!!

We love you baby girl! 

Momma, "Bubba", Minion, Nabs, and "Grandma"


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awww! What a cutie! Happy Gotch Day, Dixie!! Any recent pictures??


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh what a great day to remember! Happy Gotch You Day to the both of you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wishing for you a very happy day pretty girl!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank y'all! 



jprice103 said:


> Awww! What a cutie! Happy Gotch Day, Dixie!! Any recent pictures??


The second pic is the most recent I have from this past Saturday.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Dixie!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

